# STOLEN ATV'S



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

just ran across this thought some of you guys around in ms.,al, and tn. that had you atv stolen might want to give these people a call.. *Subject:* 100-150 Stolen ATVs Recovered Florence Alabama

From the Times Daily Florence Alabama this morning, might help someone out. 

http://www.timesdaily.com/article/2...11/NEWS?Title=Probe-leads-to-missing-vehicles 

Authorities investigating a series of all-terrain vehicle thefts discovered about 100 to 150 ATVs on a local man's property.

Colbert County Sheriff Ronnie May said no arrests have been made, because the investigation is ongoing.

May said the vehicles were found Wednesday at the 10120 Alabama 101 residence of Heath Killen.

The sheriff said officers with the Colbert and Lauderdale County sheriff's offices went to Killen's residence.

"Once they talked with him and he allowed them to look, there were 100 to 150 ATVs behind a security fence on his property," May said Thursday. "We're still in the process of talking with him about the items and who brought them to him.

"We'll talk with the district attorney once we get everything sorted out, as far as who gets charged."

Five of the ATVs that were found had been reported stolen within the past 18 months in Colbert County, May said. A motorcycle and two trailers reported stolen in the county also were recovered at the scene.

It's possible some ATVs are linked to thefts in surrounding counties, he said.

May's office received calls Thursday from people who had reported their four-wheelers taken. Anyone who has had an ATV taken during the past 18 months and has not reported it is asked to call the sheriff's office at 383-0741.

May said investigators received information about the location and the possibility that four-wheelers were being taken to the location. http://www.timesdaily.com/article/2...le=3-arrests-made-in-ATV-thefts-more-expected 

UPDATE


Again from the Times Daily. If anyone in AL, TN, MS has had an ATV stolen in the last couple of years, I would contact Ronnie May (If you want it back, sometimes its best to leave well enough alone)

3 arrests made in ATV thefts; more expected

By Tom Smith
Senior Staff Writer


Published: Tuesday, April 20, 2010 at 3:30 a.m. 
Last Modified: Monday, April 19, 2010 at 10:11 p.m. 
TUSCUMBIA - Two Colbert County men, including a former standout football player and a teenager, are charged in connection with the theft of numerous all-terrain vehicles that occurred within the past 18 months, officials said.

Jamorris Ricks, 20, Patrick Scruggs, 24, and a 16-year-old boy are charged with first-degree theft of property, Colbert County Sheriff Ronnie May said. All three live in Leighton.

Ricks and Scruggs are charged with five counts of first-degree theft of property. The teenager is charged with three counts, authorities said.

May said the arrests were made after investigators and deputies discovered five ATVs, a motorcycle and a trailer - all reported stolen in Colbert County - at a Lexington residence on Alabama 101. The thefts had taken place in the past 18 months.

Ricks was an all-state running back at Colbert County High School for two years and was the 2008 TimesDaily Class 1A-3A Player of the Year. After high school, he played football at Northeast Mississippi Junior College.

May said the investigation into the stolen ATVs is not over.

"We're doing a lot of follow-up, and we expect to make two to three more arrests when this is all said and done," May said.

During the investigation into the ATV thefts, May said authorities discovered about 100 to 150 ATVs at the Lexington residence of Heath Killen. No charges have been filed against Killen at this time.

The sheriff said officers with the Colbert and Lauderdale County sheriff's offices went to

Killen's residence last week.

"He allowed them to look and there were 100 to 150 ATVs behind a security fence on his property," May said.

The sheriff said several of the vehicles had been "scrapped out."

"We believe most of them were being sold, but there was also evidence where parts had been taken off," May said. "There was a lot of nothing but frames and engine parts, where they had been scrapped out and the parts sold off."

Authorities seized many of the vehicles and stored them at a local wrecker service.

Ricks is out of jail on bail totaling $25,000, while Scruggs remains in jail. May said Scruggs is awaiting sentencing for receiving stolen property from a conviction involving the theft of an ATV in a previous case.

The 16-year-old is in custody of juvenile authorities.

Tom Smith can be reached at 740-5757 or [email protected].


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

YEE HAW! hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

My dealer in south MS said that he had a Polaris 850 stolen just a few nights ago... SOrry *** people


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

get a rope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Nothing worse than a pack of thieves!!


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

get a rope and find a tree


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

go figure this happens right where I grew up. Well I lived about 30 minutes from where those guys are from. Its pretty bad town actually. It's a mostly all black school and it is considered to the "ghetto." I am happy those guys got caught and hopefully some people will get their stuff back, at least what is left of it.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry *** losers. I hope they get what they got coming to them. I'd be a mad SOB if mine got stolen.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry but ****$ come around my house the better be in aromer :flames:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i had my first brute stolen a few years ago and it really sucks, so i hope everyone gets there bikes back


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OFF WITH THEIR HEADS........

Really, it stinks, what some work sooooo hard to have, PUNKS will steal in a second, for kicks and a few bucks. Never understand it myself, I think they needed more whoopins growin up, and to be taught the value of a dollar, AT HOME, not on the streets.

Grrrrrrr


----------



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

bruteforce504 said:


> Sorry *** losers. I hope they get what they got coming to them. I'd be a mad SOB if mine got stolen.


I guarantee ya... I would be in a state of pissed offness that has never been witnessed before...:aargh4::aargh4:


----------

